# Sage DB single and double baskets



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

My husband doesn't like strong coffee so I wanted to experiment with dosing the single basket to get a tasty capuccino which wasn't too strong. I know I could have just poured away some of a double shot but I've never used a single basket so wanted to experiment.

I dosed with 12.3 gms which tamped well, much less than this and I wouldn't have been able to tamp properly because of the shape of the basket. I had to increase the grind size from 8 to 15 on the Sage Smart grinder pro and then I got 24 gms coffee in 25 seconds at just over 9 bar pressure which seems fine.

I've been dosing the double basket with 16.5 gms and am getting 28 gms in 25 secs and it tastes lovely so I'm happy with that. I thought I would have a problem with dosing so low in the stock basket but it seems to take it well. I'm using Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes beans.

The white gloves service is coming on Thursday, he sounded a nice guy so I'm looking forward to hearing what he has to say.

Teresa x


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Just an idle thought....

Instead of pouring some away... would wacking a splosh of hot water into it (making use of your new hot water spout) work just as well

And if you don't tell him ... he will never know, lol


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

or use the double basket and just stick two cups in, one under each spout


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, Good idea










Teresa x


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)




----------

